# Bios erkennt HDD nicht mehr



## kubilay (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo Kollegen, 

ich bin in der Sackkasse stecken geblieben. Undzwar hatte mein IBM Hdd fehlerhafte Sektoren( Nach 3 Jahren).  Ich denke dass es die ersten Sektoren der Platte waren, weil das System XP nicht mehr richtig funktionierte. Beim Hochfahren und während des Betriebs konnte er einige schreib/lese Aufgaben nicht mehr durchführen.

Naja, ich habe das berüchtigte Tool *Drive Fitness Test* runtergeladen und etwas rumgespielt. Habe dann die beiden Funktionen wie *Erase Bootsektor* und *Erase Driver* ausgeführt. Wollte gleich danach das System wieder von meiner herkömmlichen CD installieren, gab schon gleich am Anfang eine Virus Meldung raus, dass der Bootsektor befallen ist . Ich hatte schon immer die gleiche CD benutzt, daher habe ich die Meldung nicht ernst genommen. Soweit sogut, bin ich mit dem installieren fortgefahren, leider konnte es keine Platte finden, worauf er das System installieren sollte. Habe gleich danach neu gebootet, tja, seitdem wird die Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt. 

Was kann ich tun, ist die Festplatte hin ? Ich möchte keine neue kaufen, bevor ich nicht sicher bin ob es kapuut ist oder nicht ..

kubilay


----------



## server (3. Januar 2005)

Ich würde die Platte in einem anderen Rechner testen. Wird sie dort auch nicht angenommen im BIOS, ist sie wohl entgültig kaputt.


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2005)

Schalte mal im Bios ab, dass es den Bootsektor einer Platten nach Viren checkt, oder so ähnlich.Es kann passieren, dass beim Neuinstallieren das Bios meint, dass auf dem Bottsektor Viren sind und mit der Installation etwas schief läuft. Schalte es aus und versuch nochmal erneut Windows draufzuspielen, wenn das nicht hilft fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.

MfG

Paule


----------

